# Fort Stevens (Oregon State Park) Review



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Our family spent almost a week over the 4th of July camping at Fort Stevens State Park near Astoria, Oregon. I have to say, of all the state parks we've camped at during my 20 years or so of camping throughout Washington and Oregon, this park (so far) is hands down THE BEST PLACE WE HAVE EVER CAMPED! It has everything - beautiful setting and scenery, the beach, miles & miles of bike & hiking paths, old WWII bunkers and batteries for the kids (young & old!) to climb & play, history, an old shipwreck, clamming, the city of Astoria with so much for the kids to do if you have a rainy day (indoor swimming pool, Maritime Museum, movie theater), and best of all extremely clean & FREE HOT SHOWERS! There's also a kids play area, and an ampitheatre with daily Junior Ranger programs in the morning and a movie or ranger talk in the evening.

The campground is huge, but it doesn't feel that way. The individual sites are pretty spacious and in the section we stayed at (north section, "G" loop) there are plenty of trees and shrubs that separate you from your neighbors. We like that!

Our site had water & electric (which is usually fine, but being there almost a week, we should have stayed in one of the loops that also has septic). Many sites will accomodate at least one or two tents in addition to a trailer/RV (we saw lots of families with this arrangement). AND many of the sites are really long (40-50 feet - or more - so that even the biggest rigs will fit in with ease). The bathrooms are central in each loop and extremely clean. Oh, and I did I mention the FREE HOT SHOWERS?!?! These were the cleanest showers I've ever seen (and each shower is private with it's own locking door).

Yet another GREAT, and highly-recommended Oregon State Park. We will definitely make this an annual camping destination (definitely worth the 4-hour drive!).


----------

